# Used Jet 6" Open Stand Jointer for $325?



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

I was browsing craigslist and came upon a used Jet 6" (JJ-60s) open stand jointer for $325. The owner says it was used very lightly over its life.

Is $325 a good price if it doesn't have any rust?

Thanks!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

How old is it? Probably good price for a newer one, but a little high for something 20 years old. I don't really feel like the open or closed stand means anything as long as it has the dust collection chute. My closed stand grizzly is kind of annoying because it is not easy to access the motor. I paid 225 for my older grizzly and I've seen them cheaper since then. Kicked myself for that.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's no deal, I've seen plenty of 6" cabinet mounted jointers for $200. You might have to be patient for a perfect example, but they're out there.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

$325 is too high for something that old, IMO.

A decent long bed 6" jointer goes for ~$200-$250 around here. Lesser brands (Craftsman, some of the imports) you'll see for even less than $200.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Seems high to me too. The open stand model also includes only a 3/4hp motor vs 1hp for the closed stand. Not that 3/4 hp isn't enough or that the open stand is an issue (it's not), but it's simply a less expensive machine….$250 would be plenty for it IMO.


----------

